# Any jobs where you can make enough?



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Is there any jobs that fit this criteria 

1.Takes new people 
2.Can get into it without a ton of education like bachlors 
3.Dont need 5-10 years of experience in the field 
4.Can work your way up latter(Not dead end) 
5.Has a reasonable salarie where your not working 50 hours a weak and still not making enough to survive 
5.You can work 45 hours a week without mandotory overtime


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

all depends in the job market in your area
best way to find out is online
monster and craigs list are 2 sources


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> all depends in the job market in your area
> best way to find out is online
> monster and craigs list are 2 sources


We really dont have a lot of jobs in my area. I live in the middle of no where. Its hard to find anything out here. Its been better lately but the market for this town was always pretty crappy. I was asking for specific jobs though.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

EddyNash said:


> We have no jobs in my area. I live in the middle of no where. Its hard to find anything out here. Its been better lately but the market for this town was always pretty crappy. I was asking for specific jobs though.


how far away to an area that does?

specific jobs vary from state to state
in p.a. for example the fracking industry is booming
in my area it's retail
w/o more specific data your question is pointless


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Vinniebob said:


> how far away to an area that does?


45minutes to an Hour drive.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

if you have transportation then use my 1st suggestion
tbh with little to no experience you really won't find a good paying job 
factory/service industry might be your best bet until the economy turns around
don't hold your breath on that one


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

or you could get your commercial driving license [C.D.L.] for around 5k
and go from there


----------



## Thomas60 (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd guess, welder / fabricator


----------



## Penny (Mar 24, 2016)

EddyNash said:


> Is there any jobs that fit this criteria
> 
> 1.Takes new people
> 2.Can get into it without a ton of education like bachlors
> ...


i don't know if this would be up your alley but selling used/new cars can be very lucrative. it can be long hours though i'm not sure how many. not too far to go up the ladder, but you could become a finance manager if you were good with that stuff. you can get your insurance license and sell insurance. in one state at least you just have to take a test. it might be like 50-75 dollars or something to take it. it might be more now. you can get your property and casualty license.


----------



## HouseBlackfyre (Jul 10, 2016)

If you live somewhere with limited jobs potential then you can always just move somewhere with better prospects.


----------



## g_w (Apr 16, 2013)

EddyNash said:


> Is there any jobs that fit this criteria
> 
> 1.Takes new people
> 2.Can get into it without a ton of education like bachlors
> ...


Certain of the skilled trades are such that employers are dying to hire people, as many applicants either don't show up for work or fail drug tests.

This may vary by location (as you point out, the middle of nowhere).


----------



## AeonFluxWingz (Jul 13, 2016)

I've heard that shipping and handling is apparently a lucrative position or even a place like McDonalds has room to go and you can become a manager and gain experience that way, or a lot of chain stores I guess.

I am friends with somebody who worked at a clothing chain store and did the same thing and that it gives you lots of experience that way and youre more likely to be a candidate for similar positions in the future.


----------

